

New battery can fully recharge in 5 minutes and lasts for 10 years - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/breakthrough-battery/2007/12/12/1197135506004.html

======
tlrobinson
Somewhat misleading title... it doesn't last for 10 years between charges, the
total lifespan is 10 years under certain conditions:

 _Toshiba described the Super Charge ion Battery, or SCiB, as a "breakthrough
rechargeable battery" that can be fully recharged in five minutes and has a
lifespan of more than 10 years if completely run down and recharged once a
day._

